# Who's Starting Their Grow In Feb



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

i was just wondering ive got some in my window seal right now wait for it to warm up and not get below 40


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am now that some one   told me to haha


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah i got one started but i stay in the desert.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

lol as soon as the temps stay above 40, 45 im going to get 10 or so started not any of my Blue Ridge Parkway Seeds tho ill wait till it stays above 50 or when ever i feel like germinating them


----------



## leafminer (Jan 27, 2009)

No way. They'll go straight to flower because of the short days. Then when the days get longer they will start to veg. I intend starting mine in the grow room and then at the right time I'll move them outdoor. I must check the calendar ...


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

not if you starting from seed they will sence the light hours getting longer and will go on vegging


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

and plus wear im at im getting oh most 12 hours by mid feb when i expect to put them outside


----------



## 420benny (Jan 27, 2009)

Too early for me. Snowed today and it has been below 30 most nights still. Must resist,,,,,


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

lol yeah its been above 32 for a week now hi toady was 54 lows 46 tommarows his supposed to be 62!!!


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 27, 2009)

You wan`t be getting 12 hours of sunlight till around march 20thwhen spring begins.i would waite till the first of april before moving anything outdoors.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

ill be getting 11 1/2 mid feb and 12 1/2 march 20.......... im just board and want to get growing lol don't we all


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

plus 2 years ago i had some outdoor beginning of march whats another half a month earlier  lol


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

so if i have little plants like saplings will the end of feb make them flower?


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

no doubt it are they going to be started inside on more then the sunlight outside meaning in a grow room geting light 24/7???


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

CRAPPPPP
IS there any way i can cut an hour away every other day  or something to sim the day light or am i just doomed with bugs and to much light haha


but yeah im running 24/7


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

nope their grow and some may flower some may not you got a bug problem ???


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm still looking for some nice open spaces to plant. It snowed here this morning! I wanted to try to plant a few outside if it gets warmer next month.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

dont want to much open space wait till tomorrow and look at my grow journal il have a video of my spots and pics


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea the bugs ate my seeds remember


----------



## Old Bud (Jan 28, 2009)

I always start some seeds in February in a small grow room. Since I can't plant outside until early June, I have time to sex the plants and take clones from the females so I don't waste time and holes on males.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 28, 2009)

Be careful about putting them out too early because of temps *and* hours of sunlight.  If they do look to be going into flower (and they will if you have any less hours of light outside than they were getting inside), pinch off the flowers and let it revedge.  You will have time for that, it takes about six weeks to wholey revedge.  Or, You can get some seeds and make a mother plant, using the amount of time that will be shinning at the time you put them out.  I started early last year (see "early start grow") and the best results were from the plants my husband put out in early spring (check my journal)(and for those who are reading this in Jan. 2009, the purple bud pic of the month is one of the plants put out early last spring).  He covered them with a visqueen box at night and some days too. He put them out sometime in March and they went thru some real cold nights and days.  Those plants had the best root systems in my garden.
Good luck to you.
Here is a link that has monthy sunrise/sunset times, just keep following the directions and you will get sunrise and moonrise.
http://www.sunrisesunset.com/custom_srss_calendar.asp


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

yup yup mike sorry forgot all abot the bugs eating your seeds lol and yeah i did the same thing 2 years a grow most of my plans were out in march and thet did great oh an nice looking but their tc on the BPOTM


----------



## leafminer (Jan 29, 2009)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> not if you starting from seed they will sence the light hours getting longer and will go on vegging


Tell that to my tomatoes. They will just curl up and die laughing ... I understand that it is not the days getting longer that determines MJ in flower or not, but the amount of daylight. . . I've been through this before.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

it sences the light getting shorter thats what makes it begins to flower but ive seen weirder stuff then a plant flowering when its not suppose to lol


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 29, 2009)

starting mine here real soon. i grow mine for about a month and a half before i take them outside so there not fighting to stay above the other weeds. plus i know the frost is over.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 29, 2009)

*starting some seeds to get some females nicely vegged before they face the uk summer all 2 days of it :rofl:*


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

lol yall get more then 2 days of summer right???


----------



## leafminer (Jan 31, 2009)

One year out of seven they get something called "summer" in the UK. The rest of the time is a soggy grey blanket with moisture descending.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 31, 2009)

wow learn something new every day lol


----------



## skyxhigh (Feb 1, 2009)

i didnt


----------



## 85cannabliss (Feb 1, 2009)

im building a little veg box and starting some afghan #1 in the next week. take cuttings, force flower a couple of them, git rid of the lads, and reveg the fems for a couple weeks and planting out every week throughout april and may. i stll havent seen a single bud grown outside in 2 years. bugs got last years lol. im still experimenting.

its too early to plant out in february or mid march, the uk spring begins march 23rd, i planted out on the day and they didnt do well with a sudden freeze over. although the 1s ive plated out 1st april did best but we had a heatwave and i had to go feed them every 2 days lol.


----------

